# What's the name of this part



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Oil separator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Oil separator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Oil separator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the correct name for it? I've tried a search for oil separator but no luck. What about a part number? Can you please provide a part number please


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you are talking about the tube with the braided mesh on it, it looks to be "PCV tube", #12, in this parts list. Note if yours has 2 or 3 ends.






Air Intake for 2016 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com





If you're talking about the one directly to the left that the arrow directly touches, it's a feed line of some sort.






Turbocharger & Components for 2016 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> If you are talking about the tube with the braided mesh on it, it looks to be "PCV tube", #12, in this parts list. Note if yours has 2 or 3 ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's not the one with the mesh with the 3 ends...I already have that one. It's the one the arrow is touching. Seems no one knows exactly what it's called or its part number. I will keep searching.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuhnominon said:


> Thanks. It's not the one with the mesh with the 3 ends...I already have that one. It's the one the arrow is touching. Seems no one knows exactly what it's called or its part number. I will keep searching.


Is there not a part number on the hose itself?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Is there not a part number on the hose itself?


Unfortunately not. Go figure, as most of the surrounding parts that I don't need have part numbers on them


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

OK guys thanks for the help I researched and researched and found out that it's also a PCV tube. Thank you very much. I don't have to take it completely off I can just disconnect from the turbocharger end and reconnect once I've fixed the problem I was addressing from the start. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure if this is of any help now, but:










> Fresh air is brought into the engine through the positive crankcase ventilation (PCV) valve (4) as long as the crankcase is under vacuum. The primary control is through the PCV orifice (3) which meters the flow into intake manifold, at a rate depending on manifold vacuum. The PCV orifice is an integral part of the camshaft cover. Under certain operating conditions, the system is designed to allow excessive amounts of blow by gases to flow through the PCV valves (1 or 2) depending on if the engine is in boost mode or excessive crankcase pressure is detected and then routed into the intake system to be consumed by normal combustion.
> 
> *Turbo Applications:*
> 
> ...


----------

